
Thing (listening device) - davidw
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thing_(listening_device)
======
hernan7
Invented by Leo Theremin, no less.

~~~
huhtenberg
More specifically -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%C3%A9on_Theremin#Espionage>

Him inventing an infrared microphone in _mid 1940s_ is no less impressive than
The Thing.

------
Semiapies
What is this "predecessor to RFID technology" business scattered all over the
place in this article? RFIDs have a set, small amount of data that can be read
off of them, while this is a remotely-powered audio transmitter.

~~~
seiji
They aren't talking about data, they are talking about power transmission:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_energy_transfer#Electr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_energy_transfer#Electrodynamic_induction_method)

~~~
Semiapies
Fair enough - thanks!

